# Tecunseh HM80 repair manual



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

I am in search of an older Tecumseh HM80 ( 8 hp ) repair manual. Does anyone know where I can get one? Preferably in .pdf format.

Thanks


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if u find one will u tell me cause i need one also


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Here you go.... http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------

